# Turkey broadhead



## H2OFowler (Mar 7, 2008)

Question for those here who've killed turkeys with their bow.  I've been turkey hunting for a few years now, but have never tried with my bow.  I bought a blind this winter and plan on trying it out this season.

My question is what broadhead to shoot.  I shoot the Rage 3 blade for deer, but am curious about the Guillotine.  Anyone shot one, both, something else, or just have an opinion to share?  Thanks.


----------



## wack em (Mar 8, 2008)

Turkey Tom O Hawk made by rocket aerohead company!

They have worked best for me, i killed three with them last year


----------



## dobenator (Mar 12, 2008)

shot my first one last year with 2 1/2" vortec. DRT Dead Right There,!! Flies like a field tip, puts em down!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 13, 2008)

Sonic has got a pretty nice looking turkey broadhead.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 13, 2008)

H2OFowler said:


> curious about the Guillotine.  Anyone shot one, both, something else, or just have an opinion to share?  Thanks.



I shot "at" a turkey during fall season in KY back in December using the Guillotine.  20yds is your maximum range when you're shooting it, and my turkey was about 22.  I think it was my fault because the turkey was walking and I was leading it too much.  If you're going to get one, go ahead and get the 125gr head.  It's heavier, but it's also MUCH longer on blade length.  Inside 20yds, the extra weight will not affect your flight very much.  You're also going to need a much longer arrow to insure the blades clear your rest, sights, hands, etc...


Don't try to shoot those Rage heads through the netting on your blind.  Been there, done that.  They open in the netting and will NOT hit where you're aiming.


----------



## BOW'D UP (Mar 13, 2008)

i shoot my same broadheads - thunderhead 125's , but i add a scorpio  by zwickey. its like a small game head .paperclip like claw that goes on the shaft before you screw in the broad head.it keeps the arrow from going all the way thru. doesnt affect my arrow at all. i also shoot my practice  blades in my heads- no use wasting a new blade when dull is what you want.
i havent tried shooting them in the head- full body broadside has been hard enough.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 17, 2008)

BOW'D UP said:


> no use wasting a new blade when dull is what you want.



Could you explain the logic behind this?  What benefit does a dull blade have over a sharp one?


----------



## pshepard (Mar 17, 2008)

*Guillotine Broadhead Practice*

Check out this video I shot today practicing with the Guillotine broadhead.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8CfLjl8fIQ

Now, if only the gobblers will cooperate.


----------



## BOW'D UP (Mar 18, 2008)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Could you explain the logic behind this?  What benefit does a dull blade have over a sharp one?




really simple----I DONT want my arrow going all the way thru---you will recover him if he holds the arrow-- a complete pass thru, even a deadly shot and hes flying or running off  out of sight and they dont bleed like a deer. they will crawl up under stuff and die- then your S.O.L.


----------



## abolt2506 (Mar 18, 2008)

I use 3 bladed Rage and it is devestating.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 19, 2008)

BOW'D UP said:


> really simple----I DONT want my arrow going all the way thru---you will recover him if he holds the arrow-- a complete pass thru, even a deadly shot and hes flying or running off  out of sight and they dont bleed like a deer. they will crawl up under stuff and die- then your S.O.L.




Ok, I understand where you're coming from.  But most of the turkeys I've seen shot with a bow have died within sight.  

And last year, I had a gobbler run out of sight dragging my arrow all the way.  He couldn't fly, but he could sure run.  I never did find that bird.  The coyotes got him though.


----------



## gottabowhunt (Mar 19, 2008)

I shot an Osceola with a 100g.  Turkey Terror it was like hitting him with a brick we dropped, and never got a pass thru and I shoot my deer set-up 70lb. 340 Full Metal Jacket ( Ke!!! ), these broadheads are made not to go thru!!! Cabelas has them on specialty broadheads.


----------



## satchmo (Mar 19, 2008)

*Great*



pshepard said:


> Check out this video I shot today practicing with the Guillotine broadhead.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8CfLjl8fIQ
> 
> Now, if only the gobblers will cooperate.



If Secondseason sees this thread we are most likely going to buy some of those broadheads and turkey decoys just so we can shoot the heads off of them.
Pretty impressive.


----------



## mudawg (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey, if you go to the guillotine website. You will definatly be amazed!!!! They kill an Ostrich in Africa with that arrow. It just lops the turkeys head clean off and sprays blood in the air!!!!!!


----------



## secondseason (Mar 19, 2008)

satchmo said:


> If Secondseason sees this thread we are most likely going to buy some of those broadheads and turkey decoys just so we can shoot the heads off of them.
> Pretty impressive.



And once again your predicitions are correct.  I'm ready let's go!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 20, 2008)

Just pick up one of the Double Bull DVDs.  Those boys lop the heads off of TONS of birds.  It's kill after kill after kill.


----------



## Wetzel (Mar 20, 2008)

pshepard said:


> Check out this video I shot today practicing with the Guillotine broadhead.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8CfLjl8fIQ
> 
> Now, if only the gobblers will cooperate.


That's rough on a decoy...  Sounds like your kid is loving it...


----------



## kcausey (Mar 20, 2008)

you need to do some research on the Magnus Bullhead.....best trueky broadhead i have seen.....that American BH Turkey Tearror looks good, just has a very small cutting diameter.
KIP


----------



## wack em (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's a picture of what my rocket Turkey tom o hawk did to one this mornin!


----------



## mudawg (Mar 26, 2008)

good lord!


----------



## Ol' Red (Mar 26, 2008)

H2OFowler said:


> Question for those here who've killed turkeys with their bow.  I've been turkey hunting for a few years now, but have never tried with my bow.  I bought a blind this winter and plan on trying it out this season.
> 
> My question is what broadhead to shoot.  I shoot the Rage 3 blade for deer, but am curious about the Guillotine.  Anyone shot one, both, something else, or just have an opinion to share?  Thanks.




Awesome, Awesome head.  My advice is to call Matt at Arrow Dynamics and talk with him.  Also, if you decide to get some get the arrows specifically made for the Guillotine.  That is very important and Matt makes them.  

Red


----------



## Paul White (Apr 1, 2008)

I have shot two with my sonic pro 85 grain regular broad heads. Neither have went anywhere, and the arrows went through and traveled another ten yards maybe. Its all about shot placement.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 1, 2008)

Paul White said:


> Its all about shot placement.



Winner, winner, chicken dinner!!!


----------

